# Help me out with ideas on water bottle mount for the Venge



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I just had the new Ultegra Di2 put on my S-Works Venge. This stuff is amazing and I am 99% happy with it. The 1% left over is due to me not being able to use the water bottle on the upright on the frame. The bottle and the battery cant both fit there. I have moved them both in every possible way to try and make it work but no luck!

Frame size is 56 btw - help?


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

They make a bottle holder that mounts to your seat tube, there is even a double one, bottles are aimed backwards behind the seat!


----------



## RaGzMaN (Mar 3, 2011)

There are lots of aftermarket kits available that will let you mount the battery inside the seat post, a must for all di2 users!


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

RaGzMaN said:


> There are lots of aftermarket kits available that will let you mount the battery inside the seat post, a must for all di2 users!


Good to know! I will do a little research on the google machine! 

I do know about the seat mount cage from Gorilla which is nice but I was hoping to avoid that if possible, I dont like the bottles behind me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ollie Right (May 5, 2010)

Can you use the SM-BA01 mount adaptor? It's cheap and may work for you.

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...A01/SI-7DU0A-001-13_v1_m56577569830671855.pdf


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ Adapter looks to be the best solution. Keeping an eye on this thread because I'm planning on a Ui2 Venge as well.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 Seat Tube Bottle Cage Relocator from Realcyclist.com

this would do the trick.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Saddle mounted bottle cages are notorious for ejecting bottles.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I think the Shimano mount might do the trick. I would probably get the adapater and then the spacers as well which I see in the Ollie posted. I would be concerned about scratching the frame when the screws holding the cage on went through the adapter. The other concern I have is clearance. I wonder if the 56 frame will be big enough to clear a bottle once its been lifted higher up the seat tube?

This looks like the ideal solution so I am going to give it a try before the saddle mount cages. Thanks again guys!

-Shane


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

dcorn said:


> ^^ Adapter looks to be the best solution. Keeping an eye on this thread because I'm planning on a Ui2 Venge as well.


I absolutely love mine!!! I am super fussy about shifting and was running Dura Ace on the bike. I built an SL4 with the Ui2 and loved it so much I pulled all the DA off the Venge for the Ui2. It it so much better I now feel like I have been cheated all these years!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Saddle mounted bottle cages are notorious for ejecting bottles.


I've seen this happen first hand on a trail with a wooden bridge.



ShaneW said:


> I absolutely love mine!!! I am super fussy about shifting and was running Dura Ace on the bike. I built an SL4 with the Ui2 and loved it so much I pulled all the DA off the Venge for the Ui2. It it so much better I now feel like I have been cheated all these years!!!:thumbsup:


Nice! Glad to hear such a glowing review. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## estar (Jan 4, 2012)

44444


----------

